# Diamond Sampler



## baf99 (Mar 14, 2019)

I’ve seen quite a few threads on rescinding the sampler but I really haven’t seen much about whether or not it can be a good deal. After declining to purchase points at a Diamond sales meeting I was offered the sampler. I declined that as well, but got an offer that I could think about it for a few days and get back to the “closer”. It’s been more than a few days at this point and I am no longer at the resort but I’m still wondering if I let a decent deal get away. The deal is the same as what others have reported: 20,000 points to be used at the “top 50” resorts within two years. When I said I had a lot of banked weeks and using the points within two years might be a problem I was told that at the end of two years I could extend for no additional fees.

Here’s a bit of a summary (all based on verbal description of package):

20,000 points is 3-4 weeks in Hawaii or 4-6 weeks in the continental US. I did specify I would book a 1BR.
For $129 per week I could upgrade the 1BR to a 2BR
All fees, including parking are included
Package states that points must be used within 2 years but I was also told (I know verbal doesn’t count) that I could extend for one additional year with no fees
The person offering this package did not state that I could book back to back weeks but she did imply it by saying I could use a week on Maui, then Kauai and Big Island. Not explicitly stated they are in a single trip though, and she didn’t include two weeks at one resort
I was not told that I had to attend a sales presentation, but I assumed I would have to go to at least one
I was not shown a list of the resorts available to me, but Ka’anapali Beach Club was specifically mentioned in the example vacation
I purchased a similar package from Hilton (7000 points for $1700 usable at a limited number of resorts which I used for a week in a 2BR at the Lagoon Tower) and I thought it was a decent deal. I couldn’t exchange my timeshare for something similar and I would pay much more to rent it. So if 20,000 points can really be used for three weeks in Hawaii or 4+ weeks in places like Sedona or Tahoe it could work for me.

So, as stated above, my question is does it really work the way they say it does? Are there any other pitfalls that will come back to bite someone who takes the Sampler Package? One thing I’m wondering about is if the expected usage (3-4 Hawaii weeks or 4-6 continental US) was based on off season or if I would really get that much time at near peak season. I usually don’t like peak season at most locations due to crowds. There are a few places I make exceptions, though. Anyway, if anyone has any thoughts on the Diamond Sampler please let me know.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 14, 2019)

I think they exaggerated how much time you could get with 20,000 points.  I can't find the chart but I am guessing 10-14 days in Hawaii and to get 4 weeks in the US, it would have to be off season for all of the weeks.  And I wouldn't count on being able to upgrade to a larger size for $129 per week.


----------



## applepie (Mar 14, 2019)

There is a sticky that Chemteach posted.  It's the second one down when you click on the Diamond Resorts forum link.  It contains the Club Points guide that will tell you how many points to stay at each location.  One of the cheaper places I remember seeing for Hawaii was 5,500 points to stay at an affiliate resort -- Papakea during high-season or even high-season.  But, from what I understand from FB and other posts I've read, the affiliates may have very limited inventory available.  I believe the cheapest at Ka'anapali Beach Club for a 1 bedroom scenic during mid-season is like 6,500 for a week, and Point at Poipu is 8,500 points for the cheapest place.  Look at the points guide or reservations directory to see what you can get and then double check on forum to see if those places are all actually able to be booked.  It would suck to buy it and then find out that the affiliates have only 5 or 10 rooms each available in inventory and that those rooms get snagged quick and aren't even available.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 14, 2019)

Found an older chart that actual points should not have changed.  Not every resort is eligible to be used with the sampler.  I doubt affiliate resorts are eligible.  There is no off season for Hawaii so only high and prime.
https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/DRIReservationsDirectory.pdf

In the US the 4-6 weeks looks like it is based on off peak.  Using mid season a 1 BR usually goes for 5500 to 6000 points, so in mid season you can get a little over 3 weeks.

In Hawaii an ocean view in high (not peak) is 8500 so a little over  2 weeks.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 15, 2019)

baf99 said:


> ... to be used at the “top 50.”
> 
> ... I was told that at the end of two years I could extend for no additional fees.
> 
> ...




I have seen posts in other forums where people have found value in their Sampler purchase. But you should be very careful and very sure it fulfills your needs before you sign. I have read many comments by people with the Sampler who claim the excerpts above are either misleading or wrong.

Ka’anapali Beach Club is not typically in the list of available resorts. They use a nearby hotel.
Sampler inventory is exclusively weeks owned by the developer so there is a common problem of no availability for desired dates.
Some have claimed that the sampler's points chart is inflated relative to the owner's chart values.
A sales presentation is required for every reservation.

Be very, very sure before you sign.


----------



## awa (Mar 15, 2019)

We did the sampler like 6-7 years ago now and at that time you had to wait 6 months between reservations. You couldn’t go back to back.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 15, 2019)

awa said:


> We did the sampler like 6-7 years ago now and at that time you had to wait 6 months between reservations. You couldn’t go back to back.



And I don't think the reservation could be for longer than a week, and like others said you could find yourself in a nearby hotel. But I imagine it depends on availability and who is helping you make a reservation.


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 15, 2019)

We have had 3 sampler packages...2 for 15,000 points each that we enjoyed and had good value from, and one (the most recent) for 20,000 points that we rescinded, as all was not what they said it would be, and they would not put what they said in writing. The first 15,000 got us 6 nights each at Lake Tahoe and San Luis Bay Inn. The 2nd 15,000 got us 17 nights at Ka’anapali Beach Club, while locking in prices at about $3 per point and providing credit we used for points purchased in Hawaii. So, yes, Sample packages can be good deals, but not all of them are. You need to read the offer carefully and decide if it fits your needs/desires.


----------



## baf99 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses. If I wouldn't be staying in the Diamond resorts it wouldn't be worth it to me. I know for some of the Getaway types of promotions they do they use nearby hotels, but those are usually steeply discounted trips from what I heard. And you know that you are going to be at a different location and will have to go to a sales meeting. At least some people I spoke with who were on such a trip said they knew. But the whole purpose of buying points would be to stay at the Diamond resorts. They did state that it was their "top 50" Diamond resorts. Of course, I wouldn't base anything on the verbal assurance of a timeshare salesperson. 

If I could even get three weeks in Hawaii at Diamond resorts (or two Hawaii weeks with enough left over for 10-14 days in a US resort) it might be worth the monetary cost since counting maintenance fees and exchange fees I probably paid an equivalent amount per week for my two weeks at The Modern and thought it was a good deal. But if it's only about 10 days it's definitely not at the same price point as my timeshare. Also if I couldn't use the weeks back to back even at different resorts it wouldn't make sense for Hawaii. I could travel at any time, but I'd prefer to only have one air fare.

Since I came home without contacting them, I had pretty much decided to not purchase. But I figured if it was something good they would always take my money if I contacted them. Not happening. Thanks again everyone. I would still do the HGVC one again, though.


----------



## baf99 (Mar 15, 2019)

@bobpark56 I replied before I saw your post. Thanks for the info. If I find myself at a Diamond resort in the future (and I might since I exchange off and on through Grand Pacific) I might consider a sampler. But as you said, I will read carefully. And if the contract doesn't match my needs and what the salesperson described, no deal. In the meantime I will look at the points chart to see if I could make it work out.

Actually, when I read some of the other posts about limited term points memberships I started wondering if maybe Diamond was looking toward a more sustainable business model for the future. It's still pricy, but it's not forever. Maybe that could be their tagline.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2019)

We bought a sampler package one time because it provided value for our next trip to Hawaii. We looked at that package an alternate to renting a condo.  We made sure the package was good for the location we wanted to go to.

As others have mentioned, the package isn't good at all resorts.  There could be some seasonal restrictions as well.  So it's important to make sure that you know where and when it can be used, and the number of points required to stay in those locations.  

Someone upthread mentioned about Diamond possibly putting people up at the resort next door instead of the Ka'anapali Beach Club.  That would probably be Ka'anapali Shores.  We've stayed at both, and actually preferred Ka'anapali Shores.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 15, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We bought a sampler package one time because it provided value for our next trip to Hawaii. We looked at that package an alternate to renting a condo.  We made sure the package was good for the location we wanted to go to.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the package isn't good at all resorts.  There could be some seasonal restrictions as well.  So it's important to make sure that you know where and when it can be used, and the number of points required to stay in those locations.
> 
> Someone upthread mentioned about Diamond possibly putting people up at the resort next door instead of the Ka'anapali Beach Club.  That would probably be Ka'anapali Shores.  We've stayed at both, and actually preferred Ka'anapali Shores.



KS is no longer a Diamond affiliate, so I'm guessing no more putting folks there. We were disappointed when it was removed because we thought we'd try it sometime.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> KS is no longer a Diamond affiliate, so I'm guessing no more putting folks there. We were disappointed when it was removed because we thought we'd try it sometime.


We liked it because:


All of the rooms had a nice ocean vliew.
Parking was a lot easier there. In fact, IIRC there was no parking charge at KS.
Insted of having a ridiculously oversized bathroom, there was an actual, functional kitchen.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 16, 2019)

Ka'anapali Shores was dropped from the Diamond portfolio. I've seen multiple recent reports that the Sampler's accommodations on Maui are at Royal Lahaina Resort.


----------



## izzymail (Mar 24, 2019)

baf99 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. If I wouldn't be staying in the Diamond resorts it wouldn't be worth it to me. I know for some of the Getaway types of promotions they do they use nearby hotels, but those are usually steeply discounted trips from what I heard. And you know that you are going to be at a different location and will have to go to a sales meeting. At least some people I spoke with who were on such a trip said they knew. But the whole purpose of buying points would be to stay at the Diamond resorts. They did state that it was their "top 50" Diamond resorts. Of course, I wouldn't base anything on the verbal assurance of a timeshare salesperson.
> 
> If I could even get three weeks in Hawaii at Diamond resorts (or two Hawaii weeks with enough left over for 10-14 days in a US resort) it might be worth the monetary cost since counting maintenance fees and exchange fees I probably paid an equivalent amount per week for my two weeks at The Modern and thought it was a good deal. But if it's only about 10 days it's definitely not at the same price point as my timeshare. Also if I couldn't use the weeks back to back even at different resorts it wouldn't make sense for Hawaii. I could travel at any time, but I'd prefer to only have one air fare.
> 
> Since I came home without contacting them, I had pretty much decided to not purchase. But I figured if it was something good they would always take my money if I contacted them. Not happening. Thanks again everyone. I would still do the HGVC one again, though.



With the Sampler you are essentially signing up for multiple getaway promotions where you’re required to attend a full sales presentation on each trip. For those who are experts at navigating these it may be fine, but if you don’t like sitting through these you may regret it. Also very limited inventory as well as special rules for Hawaii.


----------



## s0nginmyheart (Apr 5, 2019)

We purchased a Diamond sampler in Kauai (Point at Poipu) in January 2018. We were fed nothing but lies from the beginning of that presentation (and we only got the sampler as a last ditch effort by Sales because we were literally walking out the door after a 5 hour presentation). 

What they don't tell you is that the 20k is only at select domestic destinations. You are required to go to a presentation EACH time you travel with the sampler points (we were told it was only 1 time). When you book, they say the Diamond resort is "not available" and put you in a nearby hotel. This is to entice you to convert to ownership by seeing how "nice" the resort is. 

We had booked two trips with our Sampler. One in Cabo (where we ended up converting, regrettably, because like Hawaii we were promised the moon) in Oct 2018, and another trip to Kona, Hawaii just this March 2019. In Cabo they put us in a Hyatt Place, then promised to "transfer us" to the resort if we converted. In Kona, there isn't an actual Diamond resort so they put us up in a parterning property - wifi and parking was NOT free. 

Also, if you convert, your sampler points and ownership points stay separate. When we converted in October, our ownership points don't start until 2020. So we are literally paying for a year and can't directly book anything in 2019. We have to call Diamond and they have to make that reservation for us, as if we are still sampler users. We were never told that we could extend sampler points another year with no charges! Also, it would seem logical that if you convert from sampler to ownership that it would be an easy task, but they ran credit info again and did all new paperwork - quite a hassle. Also, I don't know why they would require running our credit because we have 800+ scores but it did nothing to the interest rate. 

Overall we haven't been happy with our Diamond experiences, customer service, etc. We are looking at trying to cancel.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 5, 2019)

The deal breaker, you must attend a sale presentation every time to use the Sampler for a vacation..  How can anyone sit for 90 minutes or up to 5 hours listening to anyone sale a timeshare program???  So guys no more sale presentation, owners updates or whatever they are calling them today or tomorrow.


----------



## StructureGuy (Apr 6, 2019)

We bought the 20,000 point sampler package and I would not recommend it.  The locations you can book are extremely limited, and even then the locations aren't available when we would want to go.  We did get to go to Hawaii, Capistrano Beach, California and Kitty Hawk, NC (Beachwoods).  You have 2 years to use the points and when we were short about 1,000 points they said that's okay and let us vacation at the last place without having to buy points.   Figure 3 weeks is all you will get.  But we did get to stay at the Diamond resort and did not get relocated to a hotel.  This never would have worked if we had not been retired and therefore very flexible.  We had to attend all 3 timeshare presentations but they truly were only 90 minutes and not as aggressively high pressure as some other timeshares.  Theoretically, you can book online but they spend little or no time actually keeping their sampler info even a little bit up to date.


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 6, 2019)

s0nginmyheart said:


> We purchased a Diamond sampler in Kauai (Point at Poipu) in January 2018. ...



Thanks for posting this, it's very helpful.

So, you have Cabo Collection points (?). That means you have the 13 month reservation window only at that one resort. At all other resorts the window is 10 months. Did they tell you this at the sales presentation?


----------



## s0nginmyheart (Apr 8, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> Thanks for posting this, it's very helpful.
> 
> So, you have Cabo Collection points (?). That means you have the 13 month reservation window only at that one resort. At all other resorts the window is 10 months. Did they tell you this at the sales presentation?



When we were trying to book Hawaii, they were still "working on their property renewals" or something along that line... because we checked at 13 months, 12 months, 11 months... I think we were finally able to book somewhere between 10-11 months prior to our trip to Kona. I don't quite remember all the details about window bookings but were aware we had to at least book 1 year in advance as a general rule of thumb, but we've been told so many conflicting "facts" about our sampler that we are super exhausted about this whole process and wish we never did it.


----------



## baf99 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the information. I'm really glad I passed on the sampler. Talk about major bait and switch... The person I spoke with was emphatic about the fact that I would be staying at Diamond resorts all the time, with no additional fees. I figured she was probably exaggerating about how many weeks I could get for the 20,000 points but being put into a Hyatt Place instead of a resort is just wrong. It's a shame that they are so slimy since they do seem to have some nice resorts.


----------



## Jwerking (Jan 15, 2020)

We are at the Point of Poipu and purchased a 20K points Sampler Membership yesterday.  Should have know that it was too good to be true as the program terms limits use to certain locations.  When I raised this point, rep stated that use is available at all Diamond resorts and the listed ones are just an example.  But now I realize this is a lie after reading about others experiences with the Sampler program.

Per the contract, I have 7 days to “cancel without any penalty or obligation” by sending a letter to Diamond Resorts in Las Vegas - which I will do by certified mail today.  

Unfortunately, I did charge the $4K to my VISA card - so will I get a full refund?  The contract is unclear whether I will receive a refund of my money???

Do I need to dispute the claim on my VISA card and notify them that I am canceling the timeshare contract?  Will VISA remove the charge pending receipt of my cancellation letter?

Saw another discussion about filing a claim with BBB - should I also do this?

Thanks for any comments and assistance.  Feel like a fool!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 15, 2020)

If you correctly cancel in a timely manner you should get your money back. Also you can dispute with the Credit Card Company.


----------



## EllieB (Feb 24, 2020)

I am generally OK with what I paid for the sampler and what I _think_ I'll get. The salesperson, Madison, told me that I didn't really have to go to the presentation at the resorts, and I signed the contract by myself - just so that my husband definitely wouldn't have to go. Now, I've already got a 'reservation' for a presentation at our first stay, and my husband will cut off his arm before he'd go to another one. Has anyone just skipped the presentation that comes with your sampler stays?


----------



## EllieB (Feb 24, 2020)

StructureGuy said:


> We bought the 20,000 point sampler package and I would not recommend it.  The locations you can book are extremely limited, and even then the locations aren't available when we would want to go.  We did get to go to Hawaii, Capistrano Beach, California and Kitty Hawk, NC (Beachwoods).  You have 2 years to use the points and when we were short about 1,000 points they said that's okay and let us vacation at the last place without having to buy points.   Figure 3 weeks is all you will get.  But we did get to stay at the Diamond resort and did not get relocated to a hotel.  This never would have worked if we had not been retired and therefore very flexible.  We had to attend all 3 timeshare presentations but they truly were only 90 minutes and not as aggressively high pressure as some other timeshares.  Theoretically, you can book online but they spend little or no time actually keeping their sampler info even a little bit up to date.


Have you ever heard of anyone just not showing up to the presentations? Do they really charge you? Even if you're sick?


----------

